# Maleficent



## Punnchy (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;TLqVIntpW_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqVIntpW_g[/video]

I usually don't get easily hyped about movies. In the last year I have probably seen maybe 2 or 3 movies that where actually worth the time that it took to watch them, and I'm not really super easily enthused about anything anyway, but:

I want to see this. I am willing to go to the place that can physically make me ill, to see it, the theaters.

Anyone else hyped or have any noteworthy opinion?


----------



## Antronach (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it just me, or does there seem to be a lot of media portraying the villain in an old fairy tale as the main character?


----------

